# Veterans and aquariums?



## cmbtengr1371 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am justwondering how many veterans are using this forum and what kind of aquariums do you have? how many aquariums? I am a combat engineer in the Marine Corps reserves, I have served three tours in Iraq. I have 1-55gal with a 6in koi and 2 small comets waiting to be planted, 1-20 gallon with neon tetras, clams, ghost shrimp, and an oto growing my plants in a 10gal for this tank, and a 37 gallon im still unsure what to do with.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

vietnam (in the navy), 20g long- 5 emp tets and 1 pygmy cat, 10g--6+ platies, 
5g--9 rcs.
they're all walstad planted.
planning on getting a 45 or 50 for angelfish; i'd like to do a dry start with it, probably in the springtime.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

ARMY 9yrs 31M Radio Operator (3yrs in Germany '79-'82)
I have a 110g planted tank with Eheim 2262 filter , 3 pairs of t5 54w ho's (only use 2 pairs)
Atomic co2 diffuser .


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

USAF (Flight Engineer C-5 Galaxy) 1980-1992  
29 Gal 'community tank' high tech / Co2 / EI
10 Gal semi high tech (no Co2) Angels
4 Gal semi high tech mosses and Inverts.
God Bless America  my whole doggone family is/was Military, I'm the only 'fish head'


----------

